
Rachel Maddow to release Trump's tax returns - audace
https://twitter.com/i/moments/841798036338556928
======
capty99
... from 2005

~~~
daveguy
And unfortunately just the 1040 summary, not the whole return.

The question remains. Why hasn't he released his returns?

------
towndrunk
Who cares?

~~~
jrnichols
Rachel Maddow sure cares. She's made a Game of Thrones ice block like festival
out of it.

I'm sure that her advertisers are also quite happy tonight too.

What a circus.

